# Bath Bomb questions + Cornstarch controversy



## TheBobbiesRSurly (Oct 21, 2016)

Hi folks!  

Moi again   I'm going to make bath bombs here really soon, I'm just waiting on my last ingredients to show up.  But I'm getting nervous reading through a lot of the threads here, it's sounding like BB's are more finicky than anticipated.  I live where there's a very dry climate, so I'm wondering if I'll face the issue of cracking.

I plan to start with a very basic recipe, much as I'd love to dive right into complex ones.  I plan to use sweet almond oil and cocoa butter - my question is, should I wait until I get some poly 80 or just go for it?  I worry about ending up with the oil and butter not dispersing right in the water and just ending up with a ring of yuck in the tub.  Although some folks have said they don't use the poly 80 and are just fine.

The recipe I'll be using is small, as I don't want to lose a lot if it doesn't turn out:
1 cup baking soda
1/2 cup citric acid
1/2 cup epsom salt or other bath salt
1 to 2 tablespoons of oil or butter
1/2 to 3/4 teaspoon fragrance or essential oil 

Now, I've seen a LOT of recipes that include either cornstarch, arrowroot, or tapioca powder.  Cornstarch seems 'controversial' because some seem to think it will cause a yeast infection, but if I'm not mistaken that's a myth - the yeast must be present first, and it's not going to go too deeply into the vagina via a bath anyway.  Thoughts?  I'd prefer the ingredient that will benefit skin the most, but I'm omitting it altogether just until I figure out what to do on it.

When it comes to adding fragrance oil, what's the general rule of thumb?  I've seen some seemingly just pour fragrance in and just wing it, but I know too much can irritate the skin.  Is there a calculator I can use for figuring out quantity?  I'm hoping the fragrance I chose to start with is actually skin safe, the website says it is: http://www.naturesgardencandles.com/monkey-farts-fragrance-oil

Thanks again for any info!


----------



## lsg (Oct 21, 2016)

I don't use cornstarch or Polysorbate in my bath bombs and they work fine.  Here is an example recipe from the Swiftcraftymonkey blog.  You can see that sshe uses very little fragrance oil.


RECIPE FOR BATH BOMBS BY WEIGHT
120 grams baking soda
60 grams citric acid
13 grams oil of choice
4 grams fragrance oil


----------



## mx5inpenn (Oct 21, 2016)

TheBobbiesRSurly said:


> When it comes to adding fragrance oil, what's the general rule of thumb?  I've seen some seemingly just pour fragrance in and just wing it, but I know too much can irritate the skin.  Is there a calculator I can use for figuring out quantity?  I'm hoping the fragrance I chose to start with is actually skin safe, the website says it is: http://www.naturesgardencandles.com/monkey-farts-fragrance-oil




I am not much help with bath bombs themselves, but as far as the FO goes, NG is a very reputable dealer that many of us use regularly.  You can be sure they have the documentation if it says its body safe.  That doesn't mean some people won't have sensitivities, but the average person should not have an issue when used within the safe usage listed for the application.


----------



## TheBobbiesRSurly (Oct 21, 2016)

Awesome feedback, thank you both   And @Isg, thank you for the recipe too!


----------

